
Never sanitize your inputs (2013) - robin_reala
http://blog.hackensplat.com/2013/09/never-sanitize-your-inputs.html
======
robin_reala
Came up in a separate HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11674740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11674740)

